# Any Kindie authors in here?



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Just sticking my toe into the Kindie author pool....


----------



## bradc (Aug 14, 2010)

If you mean kindle then yes I started publishing on kindle about a month ago. If you meant something else then nevermind.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

susieM said:


> Just sticking my toe into the Kindie author pool....


Please xplain a bit?


----------

